# install bkchem aus lokalem overlay

## michael_w

Hi,

ich wollte mir dieses installieren: http://bkchem.zirael.org/download_en.html

also ebuild geladen, ins lokale overlay (unter app-misc) und ein Manifest erstellen wollen. Klappt aber nicht, warum?

```

gauss ~ # ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-misc/bkchem/bkchem-0.14.0-pre1.ebuild digest

!!! app-misc/bkchem-0.14.0-pre1 does not follow correct package syntax.

```

Was fehlt da?

----------

## Christian99

hi,

versuch mal den dateinamen des ebuilds in 

```
bkchem-0.14.0_pre1.ebuild
```

 zu ändern. ich glaub im tree sind pakete mit "pre" mit "_" und nicht mit "-" geschrieben.

----------

## michael_w

Unglaublich, genau das ist es. Man muss dann natürlich noch an dem ebuild "rumfingern" (dateinamen ändern), aber danach scheint es zu klappen. Danke.

Hmm, naja nicht ganz, die install scheitert an irgendwelcher python syntax, aber das scheint ein Problem des Autors zu sein.

----------

